# First 25tt



## Shaun Robinson (5 May 2014)

Did my first 25TT yesterday dam was tough , have done a 3up 25 before in 1:08:07 so that was my time to beat , and even after a fast 60 mile club run on the Saturday which killed my legs ( not the best pre race prep I know) managed It in 1:05:37 was well happy with the time , but feel my performance was rubbish , legs were dead after about 2 miles lol , but now have a PB and something to work on , even got snapped in action


----------



## jowwy (6 May 2014)

Nice one - havent done a 25tt yet. concentrating on 10's for now. Well done


----------



## vorsprung (6 May 2014)

one day I'll go under the hour


----------



## Shaun Robinson (6 May 2014)

vorsprung said:


> one day I'll go under the hour


I would be over the moon for under the hour only been riding 10 months so in a few years and more miles in the legs you never know


----------



## Shaun Robinson (6 May 2014)

jowwy said:


> Nice one - havent done a 25tt yet. concentrating on 10's for now. Well done


Cheers I've done one 10TT they are actually harder I think as bits flat out all the way 25 was like a club ride .. Well sort of lol


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 May 2014)

Got my first 25 tomorrow night, I'll be happy if I get under 1hr 30mins.


----------



## Shaun Robinson (6 May 2014)

Marmion said:


> Got my first 25 tomorrow night, I'll be happy if I get under 1hr 30mins.


Good luck and time not really important least your getting out and doing it


----------



## screenman (7 May 2014)

Good ride for a first one, they should never get easier, only faster.


----------



## Martin McNeely (7 May 2014)

Well done, I'm still waiting on my TT Debut, entered 7, done one horrific 24m 3 man. 2 got cancelled on the day and knocked back for the rest. I'd be happy with 1hr 8 for my first. What was your pb for a 10?


----------



## Rob3rt (7 May 2014)

Martin McNeely said:


> Well done, I'm still waiting on my TT Debut, entered 7, done one horrific 24m 3 man. 2 got cancelled on the day and *knocked back for the rest*. I'd be happy with 1hr 8 for my first. What was your pb for a 10?



What events (or at least courses) were you knocked back from? If you entered events on fast courses with no past times or slow past times, you will get knocked back as the field is selected in such a way that the fastest riders get in. If you are new to it, you need to strategically enter events that won't get full fields, get some times, move onto more "in demand courses" etc and progress your way onto the super fast courses.


----------



## ColinJ (7 May 2014)

Shaun Robinson said:


> Good luck and time not really important least your getting out and doing it


I would consider a time trial where time was not important to be a very odd kind of time trial! 

I know what you mean though ... I would like to have a go at a TT eventually, but I'm too vain to do one until I could achieve a reasonable*** time.



*** By my own standards - I would never get close to an 'absolute' decent time.


----------



## Martin McNeely (7 May 2014)

Correri, Margaret Dooley, icebreaker, national. All on fast course, looking at doing a hilly tt next week as there is still space, not sure if this would effect my chances of getting starts, mine time would be poor.


----------



## Shaun Robinson (7 May 2014)

Martin McNeely said:


> Well done, I'm still waiting on my TT Debut, entered 7, done one horrific 24m 3 man. 2 got cancelled on the day and knocked back for the rest. I'd be happy with 1hr 8 for my first. What was your pb for a 10?


Only done one 10tt in 26:43 so that's my PB , course is meant to be a slow course so was happy just to be under 30 min for my first one


----------



## Martin McNeely (7 May 2014)

Well done again, our club confined tt is hilly and I did 26 54 so desperate for a go at a flat tt, a few guys in the club had similar first attempts and are now aiming to break 23, sounds like your on the right track


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 May 2014)

Marmion said:


> Got my first 25 tomorrow night, I'll be happy if I get under 1hr 30mins.



Previous attempt was postponed due to "stuff" so tonight was my first 25 - 1hr 15mins 15secs, so not quite "evens". Quite pleased with that although the last uphill bit was a bit of a bugger as I had been thinking I would get within 1hr 15mins but it was not to be. At least I now have something to aim for. And I wasn't last - 2nd last, but not last!

Not quite sure how sensible it was to ride my first 25 three days before my first 300km for 6 years!


----------



## JasonHolder (24 May 2014)

Corrrrr look at those legs!


----------



## Brightski (24 May 2014)

Shaun Robinson said:


> Did my first 25TT yesterday dam was tough , have done a 3up 25 before in 1:08:07 so that was my time to beat , and even after a fast 60 mile club run on the Saturday which killed my legs ( not the best pre race prep I know) managed It in 1:05:37 was well happy with the time , but feel my performance was rubbish , legs were dead after about 2 miles lol , but now have a PB and something to work on , even got snapped in action
> View attachment 44366


Well done fella


----------

